# Training Camp - Pro womens' videos



## x37 (Jan 8, 2013)

If you've ever wanted to have a sneak peak inside of a US pro womens' spring training camp, here are two cool videos of one in Santa Barbara California! 

Lex Albrecht: Climbing Gibraltar!

and 

Lex Albrecht: Team Training Camp


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.

Your link to the first video didn't work for me. But I think this is the same one.

Lex Albrecht: Climbing Gibraltar!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Gibraltar is steep. It's gotta be quite a challenge. I need to get an S-Works bike.


----------

